# Getting a pure GSD finally after so long!



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm so so excited I can't sleep haha. I'm getting a baby on Saturday, he'll be the biggest of the litter, I'll get pictures as soon as I get them I'm just so excited! Anything to help alleviate the excitedness because it's making it hard to sleep ha. 

Here's some pictures of my current baby who isn't a full gsd, but he's gsd/collie. His mother was GSD, his father was GSD/collie. This'll alleviate all your puppy picture needs for now! Aahh!!  Help me calm down haha!  

I haven't had a full GSD for over 2 years now, my last one was absolutely amazing and I adored him, I never got a chance to get a full bred one, now I can and it just is amazing because they've been my favourite breed for most of my life.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is very handsome! Bringing home a new pup or dog is one of the most exciting times! Congratulations!!!


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

me and you both.

We're getting ours Monday. I can't get him until then because we're doing a disney trip so it makes no sense... My wife went as far as getting him early and just bringing the dog with us. I told her no because we can't get a new dog and take it to vacation with zero training. but I did consider it LOL.

I'm just patiently waiting for Monday lIt's my kid's 1st trip to disney so we're all excited for the trip, but I already want disney trip to end (it hasn't even started) so I can get Chase! LOL

for keeping a lid on the excitement, I reccomending reading all the posts here LOL


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you both. Hehe. 




razorseal said:


> me and you both.
> 
> We're getting ours Monday. I can't get him until then because we're doing a disney trip so it makes no sense... My wife went as far as getting him early and just bringing the dog with us. I told her no because we can't get a new dog and take it to vacation with zero training. but I did consider it LOL.
> 
> ...


Oh my god I couldn’t even wait for Monday. I already have his vaccines booked for Monday!! I had to jump through a few hoops to be able to afford his pedigree but I had to do it since they’re so rarely sold where I live! 

Sleepless nights for me now haha. I’m reading the forum constantly and I’m just so **** excited even more so. I wish we could just teleport in time real quick. ? haha. I’m glad someone else’s is sharing my pain right now though!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Would you mind posting his pedigree? Waiting can be so hard to do!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh my goodness here he is and more pictures to follow soon. Me having the two dogs will be amazing and make me feel so secure. I have horrible horrible agoraphobia and seizures with panic attacks and so my other dog is my assistance dog and that is the only way I can go out. So I’m super excited for this new baby and he will be my second assistance dog when my other babe needs a rest. I’m so insanely excited haha because these babes will help me enjoy going outside again!

Also with both being german shepherds I’ll be feel protected from threats (I have extreme ptsd. )


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Don't know what you're complaining about.

GSD and Border collies are two best dogs ever. And you have both of them! >


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

How old is he? Share his pedigree. Let's see


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

andywhite said:


> Don't know what you're complaining about.
> 
> GSD and Border collies are two best dogs ever. And you have both of them! >


Haha, two in one! I actually think he's a Rough collie mix! :O (My second favourite breed ever!)


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't have it on hand, he's 4 months old on Saturday! It's literally my first time getting one that's registered cough.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Do you know the parent's registered names? Now I'm really curious about this guy. He is adorable!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Not yet till I see the paperwork ? I’m excited. He will be training as soon as he’s settled in for helping me with seizures agoraphobia and ptsd. 

Yeah sorry I didn’t honestly pay attention to his breeding except the fact that he is healthy, a pedigree with good temperament typical of the breed and has a good hip score. ☺


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Also what colour would you guys describe him as? <3


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Hopefully he is everything you want him to be. Congrats and good luck! We look forward to hearing more about him.

Also, he is a black & tan, probably saddleback.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Although genetically they’re the same.... he may end up closer to black and red.

Curious, how old is your current dog? From the pics he still appears to be a puppy...


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes he’s 6 months old.  and to clarify he’s still in training. I also wanted a play mate for him and have owned two german shepherds in the past.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I don’t doubt your capabilities, I’m just looking at it from a service dog angle and the likelihood of puppies that are so similar in age, bonding too closely with each other.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Fodder said:


> I don’t doubt your capabilities, I’m just looking at it from a service dog angle and the likelihood of puppies that are so similar in age, bonding too closely with each other.


Oh I see! Sorry I'm a bit on edge since I got some backlash for my views on putting down aggressive dogs yesterday. -.- The people in the UK can be a bit TOO touchy with dogs such so that most training collars are banned here or extremely hard to get as vets do not accept them.

They'll both be trained separately thank goodness but I get snuggle time when they're done with training for the day. ^^


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so you are in the UK ?

why is it so rare to be able to get a "pedigreed gsd" . 
quote the kittykatty " I had to jump through a few hoops to be able to afford his pedigree but I had to do it since they’re so rarely sold where I live! "

why ? why is it so important . Being recognized by a kennel club is only a registry which records the name of sire and name of dam , date of birth , gender and breeder . It is a public record . It in no way has any bearing on the quality of the breeding , knowledge or ethics of the breeder and not one iota on the ability of the dog to perform in specialized training .
You are buying a D O G . and gettying hyper excited because he is registered which may have "bankrupt" you.
Not actually , but you did have to jump through hoops to afford .

Ironically the "new" one looks very much like your "old" one . 
He also has very thick ear leathers . 

to be honest I have some thoughts on the relationship you have with your current house dog , the one that is 3/4 GSD , the one with the ear "problem".

you fixated so much on the ear carriage. How much does hair weigh ? Shaving his somewhat long hairs from his ears might net you an ounce or less in weight and that does not hold an ear down.

the subject dog of the ear problem has thick leather , there is a fold in the cartilage -- a little crimp .

messing around is going to damage the cartliage . Putting in moleskins or stays to train the ears may or may not help.

if done poorly might set up skin irritatin , mild infection.

in the sleepness hyper excitement of getting the new guy -- because he is registered --- the old but very young pup you already will be a background dog --- not the shiny object .

the dog looks downcast -- the eyes -- If you do not fully appreciate and are able to accept the dog for what he is , and being from the wrong side of the tracks (parentage) then maybe it is best for that dog, for your new dog, for the training for specialized service (if the new dog has the aptitude) and for yourself , time and finances , to find a loving home for the pup .

a home where he can be someones "mate" (buddy) - loved for what he is warts and all.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

No I’ve explained why I needed them
And just wanted another dog as a playmate for them as well as when the dog needs rest from work. 

I wasn’t excited about the pedigree I was excited about getting a new puppy who is a full
German shepherd. That’s all. I just love the look and the temperament of a full german shepherd. 

I didn’t get this dog to replace my current dog. I got it to make me feel safe. Well I’m in a place where I can’t travel. I am disabled mentally and physically. I was just excited. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I never said I’m
Rehoming the other pup or anything. Or that I think of my dogs as objects. My disabilities make me need to have a dog and I chose what I wanted.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I also stated in the previous thread about
My other dogs ears that I love the look. Why can’t I try and change it if that’s what I want without harming him?

Also I even stated and said that if the method didn’t work for his ears st least I tried and that I would
Love him
Forever no matter what.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I have my dogs to tell me when I'm about to have a seizure, panic attacks, self harm, help me with picking things up, going up stairs, walking, opening and closing doors, etc... plus they help me as a added side bonus with my HIGH agoraphobia. last year i didn't leave my house for ONE year until I got picked to be able to have a service dog.

Please don't make harsh assumptions when you obviously haven't read my posts OR what my dogs are used for.

I'm not allowed to be excited about getting a puppy? I'm SO excited I can't sleep or eat.

Maybe I shouldn't have shared so much info, I guess I thought it was a safe place here to tell my thoughts and feelings about my excitedness for having a SECOND SERVICE DOG for myself. I guess I should constantly worry what the other puppy thinks "ONHO i'm being left out!" NO. You're there to do a job, you're there to be my companion. If I prefer another dog to another is there something wrong with that? I mainly only wanted the second one for a safe feeling, for companionship for my dog and for extra love if the other pup doesn't feel affectionate at the time. Who doesn't want a dog for a REASON?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I’m very excited for you!! I hope he is everything you have wanted! My service dog prospect will be born either today or tommorow!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> I’m very excited for you!! I hope he is everything you have wanted! My service dog prospect will be born either today or tommorow!



SQUEAL!!! I'm so excited for you!!! It really really changes your life!  I'm honestly excited to have my hands full with the two as they'll keep me sane AND in the moment instead of disassociated. Haha.  Thank you!!

Also PS:
He will be loved no matter what he looks like. I should maybe put this in my sig.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I truly understand and appreciate the value of dogs for emotional support , for physical assistance and as a highly sensitive monitor able to communicate changes in your body chemistry which you may not sense at the time.

they are amazing . 

I have produced and placed many -- professionally trained and certified by recognized institutions - including guide-seeing eye ,medical assistance , returning veterans , even in a school where the students are autistic -- the dog helps them to connect and calm .

you say that the young dog is in training . Could your trainer have gone out to specifically hand pick a dog with the special qualities necessary to easily train and meet your needs.

a four month pup ? Could I ask why he has been at the breeders for this amount of time and are they aware of you special needs , and have they prepared the pup for work , other than being a loving pet.

that breeder should have the dog somewhat along the way in training -- strong bonding , street and travel experience , wide open spaces -- crowded market place humming with human activity , tested for noise and motion confidence - (dog does not startle or try to avoid), general deportment around unknown people 

I know that you are not excited about the particular pedigree as you have said a few times that you do not know the names of the sire and dam and that you have not seen the paper work , which is the pedigree, which is important not for the elite status of the "names" but for the mere fact that you know that the sire is not the son of the mother of the pups - or that it is not a brother sister breeding .
Basic information.
You are excited because the dog is registered - so there is a very high expectation that the dog is purebred .
No indication of quality .

Could your trainer not have gone out to find the best suitlable candidate.

there are unscrupulous people willing to take advantage -- 

Two similar aged pups in training -- a pet for the pet? Success is going to be very difficult.

what you are looking for a a dog finely tuned into "you" -- perceptive .

meanwhile you are going to have the two dogs bonding with each other -- romping and being satisfied with 
birds-of-a-feather same species communication . You will be the handmaiden.

If the young dog with the floopy ears has been coming along nicely in training , what ever that may involve at 6 months , then bringing in the new boy will be like making up a batch of Yorksire Pud -- and you open the oven door - whoosh
your rising culinary wonders have just deflated and become "pucks".

dogs that do this kind of work take up responsibility . The relationship with the owner is just different .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have read every post that you have written.
I do hope things work out for you . Honestly .


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I was under the impression it was unlawful to have two working service dogs? Can't imagine trying to train two puppies at once for this work, seems like a daunting task. Good luck


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I was under the impression it was unlawful to have two working service dogs? Can't imagine trying to train two puppies at once for this work, seems like a daunting task. Good luck


There’s nothing against that. Kona still tasks and knows multiple tasks inside our home, but will not be doing any public access. The new prospect will be entirely replacing her duties. I know a few people with two service dogs who perform different tasks.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh I can have the two. Not at the exact same
Time working. They’ll be boarded until certified. My trainer and the company that gets them certed for me actually chose the litter so I got to be able to actually travel to see them as they weren’t too far off! 

It’s okay though explaining myself like this actually makes the wait feel less exciting now heh....

Oh and I do see them everyday and train seperatelg with the trainer. Thank you for your concern! Sorry I get a bit defensive as I get rather annoyed when I’ve gone out in public (training day) to shops and people still want to pet and ask if the dog is actually working and what’s for etc. ( ugh insensitive much!! ) heh so yeah I’m sorry about that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I was under the impression it was unlawful to have two working service dogs? Can't imagine trying to train two puppies at once for this work, seems like a daunting task. Good luck


It isn't a case of unlawful. Any municipality will have by-law regualations on the number of dogs or cats one person can own at one residence.

the case is though that most legitimate organizations able to train and certify will refuse to train if there is or are other dogs in the house . Of course there are always exceptons.
On that note many organizations will have their own pool of dogs-in-training to choose from or be connected to reliable , proven , suppliers . 

they guarantee the work -- assist in the selection and beginning days to make sure that the life long dog and person relationship gets off to a good start. Some organizations may house the applicant for a week .

just like in the elite/executive/protection dog "business" there are a lot of scamstes using
honey-words of security , fleece them - when the elite is equivalent to a very basic entry level 
kennel club obedience exercise.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

You’re absolutely right there carm! Thanks I couldn’t really explain it myself well.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

So update guys, due to some problems involving transport I'm unable to get to him till Tuesday!  Ah well, I'm kind of getting used to waiting, still sucks though, I want my second baby boy already!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so what is the pedigree?

how was this dog chosen ?

you said "They’ll be boarded until certified"

where is the incentive to get the job done -- open ended ? footing the bill for the Royal Wedding 
might be less.

If a trainer chose the litter , possiblty the dog ? and they know your situation welll, why are they not 
there , taking you to the place , for the introdution and hand over.

so far you are attached to a picture . The dog may be totally indifferent to you or show himself to be a poor
candidate for the work . You are investing a great deal , in money and expectations.

have you paid in full?

can you not have them create a video - youtube -- to show you the dog ?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

carmspack said:


> so what is the pedigree?
> 
> how was this dog chosen ?
> 
> ...


That's a very good idea. I shall request that they make a video.

They handled everything for me, I just have to wait till Tuesday for transport now to see him in person and train with him. 

Yeah I paid alot, and they paid the rest for me for training etc.

I just want help with my wait here really...

PS, I didn't honestly care about the pedigree as my support worker is helping with that because I don't understand it at all, but she's very good about choosing dogs, OH and he did come from a specific line for assistance work.


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

congrats on your new puppy  I know exactly how hard waiting is. I had an almost 6 month wait from the time i put down a deposit on my silver sable puppy. then had to wait for the breeding, and then had to wait for the birth, and then the looong wait till I got to choose my girl, and then the 2 week wait to actually get her. 

It is HARD to wait!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kittykattyness said:


> So update guys, due to some problems involving transport I'm unable to get to him till Tuesday!  Ah well, I'm kind of getting used to waiting, still sucks though, I want my second baby boy already!


a week jhas come and gone since that Tuesday when you had to delay getting the dog.

so , what has happened ?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

carmspack said:


> a week jhas come and gone since that Tuesday when you had to delay getting the dog.
> 
> so , what has happened ?


Hi Carm, the breeder kept on "having trouble" with letting me see him so the trainer and I decided to get a pre trained rottweiler assistance dog who is 2 years old. She's absolutely AMAZING!  Definitely my two favourite breeds. Very happy with my GSDmix and Rottie, both are in love with eachother and her name is Suku! I have pictures if anyone is interested but I'm a bit worried since it's a GSD forum!  

Thank you Carm for helping me with seeing alarm bells.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good --- I hate seeing people taking advantage of others . 

there were several indications that this wasn't right . 

I do hope that this dog works out perfectly for you. Good luck.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

You are welcome to stick around and share pictures, even if she isn't a GSD.

For some reason, she looks younger than 2 years to me! I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

She's a lovely looking little bitch,glad to read you got something sorted out.


----------

